# Too young to leave



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

We were thinking about going to Spain at the beginning of October but our pup will only be 5 months old and we are worried it is too soon to leave him. He is very close to us and not really spent any time with other people. He would have to go into boarding kennels as we have no one to look after him. If I'm honest I really do not want to leave him as I'm sure we will be worried about how he was and it would probably spoil the holiday anyway. 
We have discussed not going till he is older maybe in February when he will be 9 months. 
Just wondered what anyone thought about this and am I being to soft with him !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think the first time you leave them you 'll worry . Have you checked if there is anyone near by who will look after them in their home .Nadine left Treacle when she went away,that might not be too far from you ._Surely_ someone must want to borrow a lovely little cockapoo puppy while you're away.Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

We went on holiday when Woody was 6months old , I did my homework with all local boarding kennels , not making appointments just turning up , until I felt happy .If the boarding kennel is right for you it's best to start them young as older dog get more stressed.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think five months is too young to leave but it may be too young to leave in kennels... how long were you planning on going away? 

There must be someone on here who is Nottingham-based 

My boyfriend and I went away at the end of May when our puppy Saffi was five months old. She stayed with a member on here called Sue (Mogdog) and had a brilliant time with her two Cockapoos. Worth exploring as an option...


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just thought about going for a week. Would not leave him any longer. I must admit though the more I think about leaving him the more I feel we would be doing the wrong thing. We thought long and hard about getting a dog and took us nearly a year to go ahead.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I left Betty at Five months but because the holiday was booked long before 
getting her....my dog walker uses host families and Betty went to a lovely lady
who loved dogs but didn't want to commit to one full time as she had been recently widowed. We got to meet her in advance etc..and I also knew my dog walker would be keeping tabs on things too..never the less I still did spend a lot
of time thinking/worrying about her though.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly was 6.5 months when we left her for nearly 3 weeks. She stayed with 2 of my friends for half the time each. We have since left her with friends fairly regularly overnight and weekends and she's quite used to it. 
I have a friend who didn't leave her dog for the first couple of years and now when she does he gets depressed. I asked our mutual friend who looks after both our dogs if Lolly gets the same and she said Lolly is her usual bouncy self while we are away which reassures me.

So personally I think it's better to get them used to being left at a younger age so it becomes normal for them.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

If we could leave him with someone we knew it wouldn't so bad but we don't have anyone. It would definately have to be boarding kennels and I would have to visit these to see what they are like.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Too cute to leave


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, yeah too cute to leave, can you go camping instead and take her along, lol.

Hmmm, this is a hard one, I'd do what Jayne did, turn up at kennels unannounced and see how you feel about them.

Our local papershop window and local paper often advertises dog sitters? I'm sure you could meet them first, could that be an option?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Going to really think about all the options everyone as given me thank you to all that have responded. 
He (MERLIN ) is real special to us and can't imagine a day without him although I know eventually we have got to leave him.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Is there a member on here that would be willing to look after Merlin? Maybe you could find someone nearby who would be happy to have him and you could then return the favour and board their cockapoo? Obviously you'd have to meet them and ensure you trust them etc first.
I have to admit that I wouldn't feel as comfortable leaving Lolly if she had to go into Kennels.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I ve just googled Home Boarding in Nottingham and there appears to be several people that look after dogs while you go away . I ve just got back from a week away and dogs have been to a similar guy locally, home from home....Mable enjoyed lying next to the bathbwhilebhe bathed just like she does here.... Worth having a look even if you just research ready for Feb x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Will definately look into this option - think it will be for Feb
Thanks


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two both went to kennels at 5 months. They were absolutely fine and I had been told 5 months is the ideal age as its good to let them know while they are still quite young that when they do go to kennels you always come back. If you leave it till they are too old they don't adapt as they think you have abandoned them. Mine come back happy, healthy and have obviously been fine.


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Try Barking Mad - they have homestay franchises all over the UK. We will be leaving Milo for 5 days at the end of Aug and he will be just over 5 months then. He's going to stay with a lady who comes in and sees him when we need cover if we have to leave him for any real length during the day. So she's someone he knows already, we've done an overnight stay as a trial run and he loved it! I'm sure, like most people on here, you'd feel a lot happier leaving him with someone in their home rather than in a kennel.

Nicky


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I left Obi at 5months with a host family (organised by a Dog Walking agency) and he loved it. I missed him like crazy - don't think he noticed we were gone as he was too busy playing with the dog and children of the host family! I agree with someone else's comments that it's good to get them used to being left unless you plan to spend the next 10-15 years taking the dog on holiday with you. I prefer to have both options, holiday with dog and without. I'm just back from our second holiday without Obi and this time he stayed with my friend. He had a fab time.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Minnie

I live in Nottingham and will be getting a cockapoo puppy next summer. In the meantime it would be great to meet up with other local owners for walks, talks, etc.

A dog of my own hasn't been possible for a long time but I've looked after dogs whilst their mummies and daddies (friends of the family - not a commercial arrangement) are away on extended overseas leave (months rather than weeks!).

If getting together for a walk/talk sounds good to you, please do pm me or reply to this post.

with all best wishes - Sue


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

o my, he is a double of my Millie (but older)..... he is adorable xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Hi Minnie
> 
> I live in Nottingham and will be getting a cockapoo puppy next summer. In the meantime it would be great to meet up with other local owners for walks, talks, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Minnie

I can't pm you because I'm only new and there's a block until you've made so many posts!

I'm on the west side in Bramcote. Wonderful position with Wollaton Park 10 minutes walk away, and only six doors along the road to bridal path access to Bramcote ridge, Bramcote park, open fields, woods and canals running all the way into Derbyshire and beyond.

We've actually brought this forward and will be bringing a lovely chocolate girl home on 7th October! Very thrilled.

Whereabouts in Nottingham are you?

Toffin


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Toffin

It sounds great where you live

We're in Sutton in Ashfield which is near Mansfield. 

We're not too far from Matlock which is beautiful with plenty of walks and lovely countryside although we have to go in the car to get there. 

Bet your really excited about your new puppy as we were and I'm sure the time will fly by till she is home with you. 
We also spent the time getting the garden secure and everywhere in the house safe... Although you can bet puppy will still get into places you thought they couldn't.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

We use a home boarder they get walked daily and lots of cuddles, we looked at kennels but they don't walk them and they don't get much space, whereas the home boarder gives them the whole house and garden to run round and they become a member of their family for the week.


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi - we left Tegan when she was 4 months old as the holiday was booked well in advance. We did some homework on kennels and found a lovely place a little more 'upmarket' in the Monmouthshire countryside. They took her for 'away days' in the forest and there was another cockapoo there (younger than Tegan) and they used to walk them together. I did ring up every day to see how she was and she loved it. We are going away again in 2 weeks for a week's holiday and I have no hesistation about her going back there for a week, just seeing it as a weeks holiday for her too, all the girls loved her there and they all had to have a cuddle when we picked up her up. We love our holidays and discussed the fact that having Tegan would not change that when we got her. The first time you leave them must be the worst, but no doubt I will be making my daily call to them whilst we're in Greece in a couple of weeks time. Hope this helps xx


----------

